# Code P1446



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

I am looking at buying a 97 Altima. It runs good but the CEL is on. the seller plugged in a OBD II tool and pulled code P1446. The read out says something about emissions failed. Does anyone know what this code is and who can provide a list of codes?


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Did he reset the ecu then run the car to see if the code came back???
If the service engine light is on, then there needs to be something wrong that should be taken car of. I think the 1446 code is the knock sensor. That can be triggered form a slight knock in the engine to going over a really bad bump!!! Reset the ecu and see if the code reappears.


----------

